

San Diego: join us for SD Hacker News meetup #13 (Fri 1/28) - compumike
http://anyvite.com/dekek0s0bs

======
compumike
Please RSVP! (Already have 28 "yes" responses with two days to go... looks
like this might be a popular one.)

To receive notifications of future events, join our e-mail list:
<http://groups.google.com/group/sd-hackernews>

More info on the homepage/wiki:
[http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Me...](http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Meetup)

For other San Diego area tech / startup meetups, see the huge SD Tech Scene
calendar: <http://www.sdtechscene.org/>

~~~
nmaio
Thanks Mike. Look forward to it (newbie!).

------
niels_olson
If you're in San Diego, also check out meetup.com for a pile of meetups in the
area. You could book almost every evening with something in the area if you
wanted to.

------
nodejscloud
We would love to meetup with fellow San Diego HN folk, but unfortunately going
the Laker game Friday. How about another mini-meetup sometime soon?

------
warbee
I have prior committments on Friday evenings, but if anyone else works around
the Kearny Mesa area I'd be happy to do lunch with some folks?

~~~
compumike
It looks like there is interest in trying a mid-month, mid-week meetup next
month. Stay tuned.

~~~
bradly
I am out of town this weekend, but would be interested in a mid-week meetup
soon. Unfortunately I am usually busy on Friday nights.

------
Pyrodogg
Bummer. In the Inland Empire area for business and would be willing to drive
down but now I've got something else going on.

------
euroclydon
I'm out here on business. If anyone will be around UCSD Friday, I could meet
for lunch.

~~~
mediamaker
working for UCSD on Fri but from home in SD proper, maybe next time

------
mrpollo
recently moved to chicago... else i would go never got to meet many people
that would even know about HN

